# What is the average price for corks and shrink caps?



## geek (Nov 26, 2012)

I will be heading to a local store this Wednesday (old lady closing the store) which I remember last year had corks for .10 cents each, I don't know any specs for them. I don't plan on bottling for ages (lol) but maybe up to 2 years at the most. I know most of my wine will be gone a year from now.

In terms of shrink caps, what would be average and does the color influence the price at all?

I saw very nice shrink caps posted in here from some wine bottles and I hope the local store has different colors available.
I assume people try to get a color that may match a bit with the label.

..


----------



## Rocky (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is where I buy my corks and I have been very pleased. Works out to be about 8.5 cents per cork. Shipping is "no charge." When I get the 1000 count bag, I break it down into 10 each 100 count zip lock bags.

http://www.amazon.com/Premium-VS1-Agglomerated-Corks-1000-Count/dp/B002VFXY3C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353964947&sr=8-1&keywords=wine+corks+1000

The also have shrink caps for $7.00/100 but they are from Midwest Supplies and have a shipping charge. People use the caps in two ways: one is to color co-ordinate with the label and one is to identify wines by the color of the cap when on their sides on a wine rack.


----------



## BobF (Nov 26, 2012)

Rocky -

A couple of questions:

1. Are these 1-3/4"?
2. How long have you successfully kept them around after dividing?

OK, a third ...

3. How long have you kept wines bottled that were corked with these?

TIA


----------



## geek (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Rocky but 1,000 is a lot of corks for me to start ....

I'm looking for 100 for now, or maybe 200. Free shipping is good but it looks like only when you buy 1,000?

..


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Nov 27, 2012)

You'll soon see that 1000 corks will go pretty fast after you get started. And Mrs. Rocky, I also use the shrink caps to help insure the cork stays in just incase their is a little action inside the bottle. They have saved me a couple of times... seeing the cork protruding but still held back by the cap.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 27, 2012)

BobF, see responses below in green. Thanks.

Rocky -

A couple of questions:

1. Are these 1-3/4"? Yes, they are when you order the "long" version.
2. How long have you successfully kept them around after dividing? I have not had them more than a year. I have used about 400 of them and will shortly use most of what remains.

OK, a third ...

3. How long have you kept wines bottled that were corked with these? Nothing that I have used them on is more than 6 months old and everything that I have opened with one is fine. (Yes, I have no will power!)

TIA


----------



## Rocky (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Rocky but 1,000 is a lot of corks for me to start ....

I'm looking for 100 for now, or maybe 200. Free shipping is good but it looks like only when you buy 1,000? Amazon offers "free shipping" when the order exceeds $25 and the products are from Amazon and not merely ordered through Amazon. You will see a note "Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping" on listings in which it applies.


----------



## BobF (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info Rocky


----------



## geek (Nov 28, 2012)

one more Q about corks: Is the "long" version with 1-3/4" better overall?
I've seen shorter corks, maybe around 1".

Thanks.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 28, 2012)

I only use the 1 3/4" version because I feel it gives better protection through greater surface contact. Some people use the short version for wine that will not be down for long like some whites and fruit wines. I like the peace of mind for a minimal additional cost.


----------



## offdagrid (Dec 19, 2012)

I just bought 100 corks @5.5c per cork I guess there the agglomerated ones (long) theres no brand name on them or package as the wine supplie guy buys them in bulk and repackages them in ziploc bags.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 19, 2012)

If they are #9 by 1 3/4", that is a really good price. Keep us updated on how they work and let us know where you bought them. Any chance of posting a picture or two?


----------



## offdagrid (Dec 19, 2012)

Its not the best pic, but the quickest!! I have never seen a number (#8#9) on the corks up here.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 19, 2012)

Hard to tell for the picture but it looks like a #9, 1 3/4" cork. Where did you get them? Can you post the supplier's name, address, website, etc?


----------



## offdagrid (Dec 19, 2012)

its just the local big drug store, with a wine section (shoppers drug mart)


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 19, 2012)

That is a good price.
Tom


----------

